# To sink teeth into something



## monster123

Доброго времени суток всем.
Не могли бы вы помочь мне с переводом следующей фразы:
e.g.
_George R.R. Martin's best-selling book series "A Song of Ice and Fire" is brought to the screen *as HBO sinks its considerable storytelling teeth *into the medieval fantasy epic._

В частности, выделенный фрагмент не поддаётся переводу.


----------



## Rosett

monster123 said:


> _ *as HBO sinks its considerable storytelling teeth *into the medieval fantasy epic._
> 
> В частности, выделенный фрагмент не поддаётся переводу.


...в то время, *как канал ХБО впивается|впился/вонзил(ся) своей коллективной/массивной сочинительской челюстью *в плоть средневекового фантазийного эпоса...

...*прочно оседлал своим сочинительством *тему/конька...


----------



## Q-cumber

Зубы и челюсти тут, конечно же, ни при чём . '  To sink teeth into something' - это идиоматическое выражение, означающее "начать что-то и полностью (с головой) погрузиться в процесс/ отдаться работе". Однако автор щедро раскрасил идиому разными эпитетами (considerable , storytelling), которые завязаны на буквальный смысл выражения. Не думаю, что при переводе стоит продолжать играть русскими словами на английском поле (коль скоро у нас отсутствует ассоциативная связь с исходной идиомой).

Может просто: "...с головой погрузилось в работу над сказочной средневековой эпопей.." ? "...головой вниз нырнуло в работу над сагой..." ?
"...мёртвой хваткой вцепилось в сюжет эпоса..."?
"... с большим рвением/энтузиазмом приступило к работе над..."
Если же прямо переводить, то что-то вроде "...вгрызается большими зубами..." Но 'storyteller ' тут напрямую никак не влазит.


----------



## abracadabra!

monster123 said:


> В частности, выделенный фрагмент не поддаётся переводу.


Все прекрасно поддается... Я сейчас задам обычный вопрос. А для чего нужен этот фрагмент? Можно предположить, что это какое-то вводное предложение. Лучше, конечно, не предполагать, а знать: Wait for context. Далее, а к чему нужно приступить после этого предложения? К анализу "Песни" на предмет экранизируемости? К анализу способностей HBO? К повести об успехах HBO? К рекламе фильма, который получится? Даже трудно сформулировать вопрос; проще всего попросить обрисовать общее содержание документа и предложения, которые окружают данное предложение. Не хочется, чтобы вопрос, надо или не надо переводить эту метафору, решался схоластическими аргументами.

Потом, определив назначение этого предложение, можно изложить факты по-своему. Вписать предложение в контекст. Если факты все приведены, а читатель сообразил все причинно-следственные связи и настроен на восприятие аргументов писателя, которые воспоследуют, то перевод готов. Никакой непереводимости. "Студия HBO собирается выпустить в свет видеоверсию сериала-бестселлера от Джорджа Мартина "Песнь пламени и льда", рассчитывая вложить свой немалый опыт по созданию сюжетных фильмов в работу над этой средневековой фантастической сагой" — это если вторая часть приведенного английского предложения предназначена для аргументации, что HBO оказалась наилучшим кандидатом для выполнения этой работы из-за своего специфического опыта. Если вторая часть предназначена для чего-то другого, то опыт, конечно, упоминать не нужно.


----------



## Sobakus

Возможно, будет полезным перефразировать оригинал:

_George R.R. Martin's best-selling book series "A Song of Ice and Fire" is brought to the screen. The medieval fantasy epic is being produced by HBO, a company with considerable storytelling experience/ability._

В этом свете предложения Rosett и Q-cumberа мне кажутся менее подходящими, чем проницательный перевод abracadabra!


----------



## Q-cumber

Против общих рассуждений у меня возражений нет. Я сам считаю, что без тотального "ревординга" тут не обойтись. Но ведь автор просил  помощи с переводом конкретного оборота (зачем ему это надо -отдельный вопрос), что подразумевает, что плясать надо всё-таки от печки, а не от другого произвольно выбранного предмета домашней утвари.


----------



## Rosett

monster123 said:


> _George R.R. Martin's best-selling book series "A Song of Ice and Fire" is brought to the screen *as HBO sinks its considerable storytelling teeth *into the medieval fantasy epic_.


Желающие почитать, что там было дальше, могут пройти по нижеследующей ссылке: Game of Thrones – Zap2It


----------



## abracadabra!

Ясно. Это что-то вроде трейлера, только не в картинках, а на словах. "... «Песнь льда и пламени» вскоре выйдет на экраны: HBO собирается применить свои незаурядные способности по производству сюжетных фильмов к этой средневековой саге. В этих книгах две могущественные семьи .. спорят о владычестве ...." Ну, зубастые они, в общем.  Я говорю, конечно, про работников студии. (Интересно, что сказал бы Enquiring Mind...)

PS: как обычно, чем лучше понимаешь контекст, тем буквальнее получается перевод...


----------



## Sobakus

abracadabra! said:


> Ясно. Это что-то вроде трейлера, только не в картинках, а на словах. "... «Песнь льда и пламени» вскоре выйдет на экраны: HBO собирается применить свои незаурядные способности по производству сюжетных фильмов к этой средневековой саге. В этих книгах две могущественные семьи .. спорят о владычестве ...." Ну, зубастые они, в общем.  (Интересно, что сказал бы Enquiring Mind...)
> 
> PS: как обычно, чем лучше понимаешь контекст, тем буквальнее получается перевод...


Там речь идёт не о том, что он вскоре выйдет, а о том, что над экранизацией работали, работают и будут работать дальше HBO. Это не анонс, а описание.


----------



## abracadabra!

"... студия HBO, известная своими незаурядными способностями по производству сюжетных фильмов, уже работает над этой средневековой сагой..." Вариантов, конечно, миллион. Сам по себе текст, по-моему, очень рекламный, то есть по замыслу это все же анонс. Мне нравится, что "выйдет на экраны" -- это практически буквальный перевод выражения "is brought to the screen". Принимаю возражение, что из моего предыдущего текста можно было подумать, что компания еще не начинала работу. В принципе, он не противоречил обратному предположению, что работа уже начата, поэтому я не заметил нестыковки, когда составлял его; но если не иметь под рукой оригинального текста, то легче всего представить себе, что работа еще не начиналась.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> (Интересно, что сказал бы Enquiring Mind...)


 EM (иногда ) знает, когда лучше молчать .  I found a few examples where an actor/actress _вонзает зубы в двойную роль_ (source: овампирах.рф) or _ВОНЗАЕТ ЗУБЫ В "ПОМНИ МЕНЯ"_ (source: twilight-saga.ru) but here of course the actors are playing vampires, and another actor_ вонзает зубы в хитовый вампирский сериал _(source_:_ the-vampire-diaries.ru), but maybe that doesn't work here - _you're _the natives . The English phrase - in terms of meaning - is not really more than пустить в ход, прилагать, употреблять, применять свой опыт/мастерство, but as you all know, entertainment copywriters like to try and find picturesque language. I'm not sure that these "colourful" English turns of phrase can always be rendered very satisfactorily in Russian, but as I'm not a native I'm not best placed to judge. However, I read on with interest ...


----------



## abracadabra!

Enquiring Mind said:


> The English phrase - in terms of meaning - is not really more than пустить в ход, прилагать, употреблять, применять свой опыт/мастерство, but as you all know, entertainment copywriters like to try and find picturesque language.


Понятно. То есть ни "рвения", ни "энтузиазма", ни, тем более, "мертвой хватки" здесь нет. И головой вниз никто не ныряет. Спасибо большое!
Post scriptum. В принципе, если говорить о русском языке, у любого варианта с зубами есть прочная ассоциация с подходом "держать и не пущать". Выполняться этот подход может по-разному, например -- по-вампирски.


----------



## Q-cumber

Я весьма уважаю мнение ЕМ, но давайте обратимся к словарям:



> *sink your teeth into something*
> to start to do something with a lot of energy and enthusiasm She'd only had small parts in filmsand was hoping for a bigger, more interesting part, something she could sink her teeth into. It's areally exciting project – I can't wait to sink my teeth into it.
> See also: sink, teeth
> (Cambridge Dictionary of American Idioms)
> *sink (one's) teeth into*
> _Informal_
> To undertake an endeavor energetically: She sank her teeth into the challenging project.
> See also: sink, teeth
> (American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language)
> 
> *sink your teeth into something*
> › to become completely involved in something:
> It was a story you could really sink your teeth into.
> (Определение слова sink your teeth into something из Cambridge Academic Content Dictionary © Cambridge University Press)
> 
> Idioms
> 40.
> s*ink one's teeth into,*
> to bite deeply or vigorously.
> *to do or enter into with great enthusiasm, concentration, conviction, etc.:*
> to sink my teeth into solving the problem.
> 
> MAINLY AMERICANto get very involved in something. The usual phrase in British English is get your teeth into something.
> (Macmillan dictionary)
> 
> *get (or sink) one's teeth into*
> Work energetically and productively on (a task):
> the course gives students something to get their teeth into
> (Oxford dictionary)
> 
> *sink-one-s-teeth-into*
> 
> (idiomatic) To become involved in; particularly in an enthusiastic manner.
> _He can't wait to sink his teeth into the new project._
> English Wiktionary. Available under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> ------------------
> When *you sink your teeth into something* you undertake to do something, you perform the task with a great deal of enthusiasm and interest.
> 
> Here are a few examples.
> 
> • His new role as a villain gave him something that he could sink his teeth into.
> 
> • The new project is really interesting. Can't wait to sink my teeth into it?
> (English for students)
> ---------------------------
> *1 горячо взяться *
> 1) General subject: get teeth into (за что-л.), go at with spirit (за что-л.), sink teeth into (за что-л.), go with spirit (за что-л.)
> 2) Makarov: go at (smth.) with spirit (за что-л.)
> Универсальный русско-английский словарь
> *2 быть полностью поглощенным *
> 1) Psychology: sink (one's) teeth into (smth.) (чем-л.)
> 2) Psychoanalysis: sink (one's) teeth into (smth) (чем-л.)
> Универсальный русско-английский словарь
> 
> 6 *делать что-л с энтузиазмом *
> 
> Idiomatic expression: sink (one's) teeth into something _(When Julie got promoted, she immediately sank her teeth into her new job.) _Универсальный русско-английский словарь


Здесь, как вы видите, присутствует и энтузиазм, и рвение, но ни слова не говорится о немалом опыте и пр.  Так что я , пожалуй, останусь при своём мнении.  По-моему, предложенные мной варианты перевода достаточно точно передают основную идею. Согласен, опыт сюда можно подтащить - через 'considerable teeth' (типа, зубастые, опытные рассказчики). Однако главный посыл фразы в том *как* они взялись за работу (с огоньком, с энтузиазмом, энергично).
...поскольку искушённые рассказчики из HBO с большим  энтузиазмом  взялись на экранизацию фантазийного средневекового эпоса...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Q,





> но ни слова не говорится о немалом опыте и пр.


 that's the "considerable storytelling" part. HBO has shown that it has experience and expertise in storytelling.  I agree that the "enthusiasm" element is certainly there (it thinks it is going to make a lot of money). The "sinking teeth" element is the пустить в ход / применять.  Better not to over-analyse though - it's pretty vague in English and I don't think an English-Russian Dictionary of Dentistry will be of much help here.


----------



## abracadabra!

Понятно... Попросту говоря, HBO _энергично_ взялась за работу. (Как говорил и Q-Cumber, хотя энтузиазма в настоящем понимании слова -- то есть некого нерационального или супрарационального возбуждения чувств -- я здесь не вижу.) И в этой работе ее сотрудники -- "зубастые" ребята.  У них не маленькие зубки, а весьма, так сказать, незаурядные. Я на самом деле думаю, что энергичность можно передать не словами, а общим настроем текста. Если сам текст построен "энергично", то у читателя будет соответствующее впечатление. В моем случае за энергичность отвечает часть "*вскоре* выйдет на экраны", а также часть "*уже* работает", а еще построение фразы, которое я не могу определить, но оно, по-моему, присуще анонсам, трейлерам и так далее. Если фразу построить достаточно "динамично", как это делают в анонсах, то элемент "энергичности" будет передан: соответствующие выводы дойдут до читателя, возникнут у него сами по себе. А что значит "динамичность"? Пока человек читает фразу, он настроен на деятельность, на смену ожиданий. Его ничто не отвлекает, не задерживает.


----------



## Sobakus

Давайте не забывать, что это реклама сериала GoT, а не компании HBO. Ассоциации с энтузиазмом и энергичностью здесь направлены на зрителя и служат для того, чтобы подогреть ожидания: "раз над серией работают мастера из HBO, значит будет много и качественно." В трёх словах – "это только начало".


----------



## monster123

Всем спасибо.
Особенно тем, кто познакомил меня с новой идиомой.


----------

